# Cpl. Francisco Gomez, & Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren



## military granny

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20060722.wafghansolde0722/BNStory/International/home


----------



## jc5778

RIP my brothers your fight is over


----------



## vonGarvin

Get well soon, troops!


----------



## Franko

Mod Note: Correcting title.

Thoughts and prayers to the families of our coalition troops.

Regards


----------



## GAP

This is the CTV report

Afghan blast kills 2 coalition soldiers: report
Updated Sat. Jul. 22 2006 11:32 AM ET   CTV.ca News Staff
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060718/afghanistan_template_060722/20060722?hub=TopStories

Two coalition soldiers have reportedly been killed and eight others wounded after a suicide bomber rammed a vehicle packed with explosives into a coalition vehicle in Kandahar City. 

Eight Afghan civilians were also wounded in the blast. 

Military officials would not confirm the identity of the soldiers. 

"I can confirm that two coalition soldiers were killed and eight wounded in the suicide attack," said coalition spokesman Major Scott Lundy, according to Reuters. 

Meanwhile, six Afghan civilians were killed and 20 wounded in a second blast that occurred about 30 metres from the original attack, said Dawood Ahmadi, a spokesman for the governor of Kandahar, according to The Associated Press. 
More on link


----------



## karl28

RIP to the soldiers who where killed


----------



## vonGarvin

Here's hoping that the families of those killed are comforted.  RIP soldiers.


----------



## GAP

My condolances to the injured and the families of those killed.


----------



## The Bread Guy

I really, really hope this is not correct (even though the reporter IS in theatre) -  shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=d0ef7802-2189-4823-a4c9-1e8815ad9fc0&k=56678
*Two Canadian soldiers dead, eight injured in suicide bomb attack *  
Ethan Baron, CanWest News Service, 22 Jul 06

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- Two Canadian soldiers were killed and eight others injured Saturday, at least one seriously when a suicide bomber rammed a vehicle packed with explosives into a coalition vehicle in Kandahar City.

Eight Afghan civilians were also wounded in the blast.

Military officials have not yet released the names of the dead and injured.

"I can confirm that two coalition soldiers were killed and eight wounded in the suicide attack," said coalition spokesman Major Scott Lundy.

Canada has about 2,300 troops in Afghanistan, most in the Kandahar area. Before Saturday, 17 Canadian soldiers and a Canadian diplomat had been killed in Afghanistan since the first battle group was sent to the country in February 2002.
---
Let's hope.....


----------



## Booked_Spice

Just on CTV news

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060718/afghanistan_template_060722/20060722?hub=TopStories

Afghan blast kills 2 Canadian soldiers
Updated Sat. Jul. 22 2006 3:10 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Two Canadian soldiers have been killed and eight others wounded after a suicide bomber rammed a vehicle packed with explosives into a coalition vehicle in Kandahar City.


----------



## vonGarvin

Good Lord
My thoughts go out to those left behind


----------



## vonGarvin

http://www.cbc.ca/news still has nothing on this.  Here's hoping that the ctv.ca site is in error.  Regardless of nationality, my thoughts are still with the dead and injured, and especially their families.  Irrespective of nationality, two more soldiers will be heading home too soon.


----------



## Booked_Spice

Here is a story from the Toronto Star

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagenam


Suicide attack kills Canadians
Bomber rammed vehicle into convoy in Kandahar City
Second suicide attack targeted civilians
Jul. 22, 2006. 03:20 PM
CANADIAN PRESS


KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Two Canadian soldiers are among those killed in two horrific suicide attacks today in Afghanistan. 
Eight other soldiers — all Canadians — were injured in the first attack, about 5:30 p.m. local time in Kandahar, when the bomber rammed a car packed with explosives into their vehicle. 

It is by far the largest single-day number of casualties Canada has suffered in Afghanistan. 

In a second bloody attack about an hour after the first, seven Afghan civilians were killed and another 30 were injured. Both bombers died in the explosions. 

Afghan government and Canadian military officials say the second attacker was on foot. 

The attacks took place just as Canadian combat troops were returning from more than two weeks of exhaustive fighting west of Kandahar.


----------



## the 48th regulator

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_2115.aspx

City tv's CP24 is repeorting the same as CTV,

dileas

tess


----------



## The Bread Guy

Just heard on CBC TV French, and scrolling across CBC Newsworld English - two dead, eight injured...

Nothing on Centcom or CF page yet.


----------



## Booked_Spice

On CBC news

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/07/22/soldiers.html

Two Canadian soldiers were killed and eight others were wounded Saturday in two suicide bombing attacks in Afghanistan near the coalition base in Kandahar.

Cpl. Francisco Gomez of the Lord Strathcona's Horse of Edmonton and Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren of Montreal's Black Watch Royal Highland Regiment were killed, CBC News reports.

Gomez and Warren were injured early Saturday in the bombings, which also killed six Afghan civilians in downtown Kandahar, it was reported.

Eight soldiers were wounded when a suicide bomber rammed an explosives-laden car into a coalition vehicle, Maj. Scott Lundy, a spokesman for the U.S.-led coalition forces, said earlier.


----------



## The Bread Guy




----------



## ArmyRick

Sad news. RIP troops,


----------



## jmackenzie_15

2 more....... just makes me want to get over there sooner.
RIP soldiers.

quick recovery to those wounded.


----------



## Cloud Cover

RIP troops. Our thoughts and prayers are with the families.


----------



## Rory

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> RIP troops. Our thoughts and prayers are with the families.



+1


----------



## canadianblue

My thoughts and prayers are with the soldiers families.

RIP


----------



## wo_wong830

Rest in peace my friends !  

We Will Always remember your smiles


----------



## COBRA-6

RIP


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

If its the Gomez I know he was with the Patrica's (2VP) attached to the Strats for the Anti-Armour platoon.
According to this http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060718/afghanistan_template_060722/20060722?hub=TopStories

my fears are accurate.  Mother F**ker!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Quagmire said:
			
		

> If its the Gomez I know he was with the Patrica's (2VP) attached to the Strats for the Anti-Armour platoon.
> According to this http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060718/afghanistan_template_060722/20060722?hub=TopStories
> 
> my fears are accurate.  Mother F**ker!



Photos I saw on CBC Newsworld showed a youngish chap with no hat, followed by a guy with a grey-tinged moustache and glasses, wearing a beret (couldn't tell what colour) with PPCLI cap badge.  My condolences....


----------



## vonGarvin

RIP Cpl's Gomez and Warren.  May they rest in Peace, may the injured recover quickly, and may their families be comforted.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Link?


----------



## Rice0031

Bad news 
Sorry to hear it.
Rest in peace.


----------



## big bad john

The condolences, thoughts and prayers of my family go out to those lost and wounded, their families and comrades.  Needless to say, if there is anything that I or my family can do , please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/07/22/soldiers.html
Pictures here.  The second pic is the guy I knew.


----------



## 1feral1

I just woke up to this sad news on Fox at 0630 our time Sunday. Again, my thoughts are with their mates overseas, and their families and friends back home.



Wes


----------



## brihard

Son of a bitch. Not another two...  My thoguths for their families and buddies. I'm working with a couple guys from the Black Watch right now... Not an easy afternoon for them.

One of the wounded was airlifted to Germany- anyone heard anything on his reported condition, or is that being kept quiet for the time being?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

RIP Frankie and Warren.


----------



## Booked_Spice

RIP Soldiers 

Thoughts are with their loved ones at this time.


----------



## big bad john

Corporal Francisco Gomez of the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, Alberta was one of two Canadian soldiers killed on July 22, 2006 when a suicide bomber rammed a vehicle packed with explosives into their convoy approximately 5 kilometres west of Kandahar City on Highway One. Cpl. Gomez was travelling in a combat service support convoy that was returning to Kandahar Airfield after successful operations in Helmand and Kandahar provinces. Eight other Canadian soldiers were injured in the same incident.


----------



## Jantor

My condolences to the family and friends of Cpl's Gomez and Warren
May they Rest in Peace

I also wish the wounded a speedy recovery


----------



## big bad john

Corporal Jason Patrick Warren of The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada based in Montreal was one of two Canadian soldiers killed on July 22, 2006 when a suicide bomber rammed a vehicle packed with explosives into their convoy approximately 5 kilometres west of Kandahar City on Highway One. Cpl. Warren was travelling in a combat service support convoy that was returning to Kandahar Airfield after successful operations in Helmand and Kandahar provinces. Eight other Canadian soldiers were injured in the same incident.


----------



## rz350

RIP.


----------



## Mike Baker

Rip, you will forever be remembered.


----------



## dardt

RIP Cpl's


----------



## ark

R.I.P. soldiers.

My  condolences to the families and a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## arj_ns

Quagmire said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/07/22/soldiers.html
> Pictures here.  The second pic is the guy I knew.



Where was he from? I realize he's based in Edmonton, but do you know his hometown?


----------



## Drawoh

Get well soon troops ,,,,,, And my sincere condolences to the families of the two fallen soldiers ....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Cpl Gomez,    Cpl Warren, stand...easy.  

                           

To their comrades, Regimental Families, loved ones, and friends, my sincere condolences.

Speedy recoveries to the wounded.

For all of our soldiers who did, who are, and who will fight the good fight, I salute you.


----------



## The Bread Guy

G-G's message:
http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/July2006/22/c8699.html

  OTTAWA, July 22 /CNW Telbec/ - "My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were
very saddened to learn today in Italy about the incident near Kandahar,
Afghanistan that cost the lives of Corporal Francisco Gomez and Corporal Jason
Patrick Warren and that also injured eight other Canadian military personnel.
    The increasing toll of our brave soldiers killed or injured while
conducting reconstruction operations in Afghanistan, on behalf of Canada and
in solidarity with a civilian population that has suffered such hardships,
serves as a painful illustration of the tense predicament in which this
country finds itself.
    With each new incident, we are getting a sense of the sacrifice and
efforts needed to restore peace and justice to this part of the world. We lack
the words to properly recognize the immense determination and selflessness of
the members of the Canadian Forces who day in and day out carry out their
noble mission to ensure the safety and improve the living conditions of the
Afghan people.
    Corporal Gomez and Corporal Warren served their country admirably. From
the bottom of our hearts and with the utmost respect, we wish to express our
deepest sympathies to their families, friends, loved ones and comrades, and to
assure them that all Canadians stand with them during these very trying
times."

    Michaelle Jean

Edited:  to add PM's Statement:
http://www.pm.gc.ca/eng/media.asp?category=3&id=1254

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the deaths of Corporal Francisco Gomez and Corporal Jason Patrick Warren:

“On behalf of Canadians, I extend my deepest condolences to the families and friends of Corporal Gomez and Corporal Warren, who lost their lives today as a result of a suicide vehicle attack in Afghanistan.  Today's tragic incident also injured eight other Canadian Forces members, who are currently receiving treatment.

“Canadians will never forget the sacrifice these men made on behalf of our country. While deeply saddened by their loss, we are proud of the men and women of the Canadian Forces, who continue to stand on guard for Canadian values around the world, in spite of personal risks to their own safety.

“We are confident in the ability of our Canadian Forces members and know that they have the skills they need to succeed.  We honour their commitment and their sacrifice on behalf of our country.

“The nation extends its deepest gratitude to Corporal Gomez and Corporal Warren and prays for the swift recovery of their injured comrades.”


----------



## captjtq

RIP...


----------



## greydak

RIP


----------



## Roy Harding

RIP Cpl Gomez and Cpl Warren.

My thoughts and hopes are with the families of the fallen, and the wounded and their families.

Bless you all.


----------



## Randy

RIP


----------



## Cansoldier

RIP FRANKIE!


----------



## JBP

Every single time I read about our boys being hit over there, and every time one passes away, it burns me to the core! Makes me want to go over there and... Do things not appropriate to post in this thread or on this site for that matter!

RIP to you two fine gentlemen and some of the very best Canadians!

I wish those who survived the best of recoveries possible - You did you're part! BE PROUD!!!!


----------



## reccecrewman

R031 Pte Joe..............

I can appreciate your anger over the situation, but flying off the handle doesn't help the situation.  I know I sure as h*@# wouldn't want someone standing next to me who thinks like you over there when something like that happens.  Your methods of operation are a fine way to end up dead and having others around you killed.  Take a deep breath, calm down, and take stock of yourself. Calm heads prevail.

RIP Cpl's Gomez & Warren, your country will not forget your sacrifice.


----------



## gaspasser

Another sad day for the PPCLI, The Black Watch, the Canadian Forces, Canada, and Friends and Families of Our fallen Troops. Here's to a swift recovery for the injured lads.
R.I.P. Gentlemen.  Stand Down, you've done your Duty.


----------



## 1feral1

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Every single time I read about our boys being hit over there, and every time one passes away, it burns me to the core! Makes me want to go over there and... Do things not appropriate to post in this thread or on this site for that matter!



We understand your frustration, but remember mate, in our line of work, the violence we dish out is business, never personal, and we should strive to keep it that way for obvious reasons.

Wes


----------



## Pea

RIP brave souls. My thoughts are with their family and friends. Another sad day for the military community, and Canada as a whole.


----------



## camochick

My thoughts go out to the families and friends. RIP


----------



## NavComm

RIP, my condolences to the families, friends and regiments of these fine men. Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Elisha

My condolences to the families of those passed on and those injured.


Elisha


----------



## armdsgt

The good Lord will look after those who have died for their brothers.  My prayers go out to those and their families who have served and died, so that others may live free and in peace.  God bless  


Mike


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the families of CPL Gomez and CPL Warren. I wish a speedy recovery to the injured soldiers.


----------



## Gronk

RIP  Frank


----------



## dglad

Again, two fine Canadian soldiers who will be missed.  RIP, troops.  

And, although mere words don't seem sufficient, I'll offer them regardless--my deepest and most sincere condolences to their familes.


----------



## tomahawk6

Fox article. 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,205097,00.html


----------



## military granny

RIP Men   
To the families of the fallen and injured my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ReadyandWilling

I know the words that anyone on this sight, will do no help to comfort these men's family, I am sure everyone here, sends there condolences and heartfelt respect. These men were heros, I cant find words to get across what I am trying to say, so........RIP


----------



## Kirkhill

Peace to the fallen and their families and a speedy recovery to the injured.

Thank you.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

now a Soldier with the last Name Warren has died and fought in every major battle or war Canadians have fought in.  I am sorry that one of the people who carry my family name has died along with the other soldiers who were wounded. 
RIP and I am sure the other warriors of the Warren Clan will be there to toast you in your life after death

May the wounded men heal and go on to fight another day.


----------



## MikeM

RIP Brothers,

Avenge them.


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP troops and get well soon.

Condolences to the families of the fallen and injured.

D


----------



## cadettrooper

RIP to our fallen warriors, and a speedy recovery to the injured in this horrible tragedy.


----------



## vonGarvin

I emailed the Black Watch (RHC) and passed on my condolences. I received a quick reply that "all condolences will be collected and passed on to the family of Cpl Warren."  
Their web address is http://www.blackwatchcanada.com

I tried the same for the PPCLI, but couldn't find the appropriate link/address.  Any help?

Many thanks, and again, RIP to our two fallen, and get well soon to the injured.


----------



## bagwaji

Sincerest condolences to the families of the fallen, and best wishes for speedy recovery of the wounded.  We are all saddened by this loss

Wayne
Patriot Guard Rider
Minnesota USA


----------



## Lost_Warrior

RIP to the fallen. , and best wishes on a speedy recovery to the rest.  You have all done Canada proud


----------



## dk

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy

I'm going to guess that if the Regimental WO or the Regimental Major gets a condolence, they'd be able to pass it along:
http://www.ppcli.com/contacts.html


----------



## BernDawg

God speed boys.  Thoughts and prayers are with the families and the wounded.  
Frank was a good soldier and will be sorely missed.
A hard day for both fine regiments.


----------



## tomahawk6

CFC-Afghanistan press release.

UPDATED NEWS RELEASE 

Suicide bombers attack Coalition; civilians in Kandahar City 

KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan – Updated reports indicate the two suicide bombers who attacked a Coalition vehicle patrol July 22 in Kandahar City, did so in a large crowd of Afghan civilians, killing five innocent Afghans and wounding 32.

Two Coalition soldiers were also killed and eight were wounded when the first suicide attacker detonated a bomb on the Soldiers’ vehicle patrol.

A short time later, a large number of Afghan civilians were wounded when a second suicide bomber, moving on foot, detonated his explosive vest in a crowd that had gathered to look at the initial attack site.

“This horrific incident, executed by brutal Taliban extremists, is a gross act against the people of Afghanistan,” said Maj. Gen. Benjamin C. Freakley, commander of Combined Joint Task Force – 76. “We grieve for our lost Canadian Soldiers who served so willingly. They were superb teammates and we will always remember their selfless sacrifice. We are honored to have served with them.”

The wounded Coalition soldiers were evacuated to Kandahar Airfield’s multinational hospital, and the wounded Afghan civilians were evacuated by Afghan National Police to a local Afghan hospital for treatment.


----------



## Black Watch

I mourn one of my former buddies


----------



## manhole

our thoughts and prayers are with the families and friends of the two who made the supreme sacrifice and we wish a full and quick recovery for the wounded........
Ubique


----------



## cameron

RIP brave Canadian warriors


----------



## Korus

Just found out a good buddy was injured in the blast..

RIP Troops, and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Hill677

​My deepest Condolences to the families and Friends of Cpl Gomez & Cpl Warren. Frank will be remember by those of us (2PPCLI) who know him, I remember him as a soft spoken guy who always had a smile on his face.   " We Will Remember Them"  

A SOLDIER

I was one of those that others did not dare to be 
I went where others feared to go 
And did what others failed to do 

I asked nothing from those who gave nothing 
And reluctantly accepted the thought of eternal loneliness 
...Should I fail 

I have seen the face of terror 
Felt the sting of fear 
And enjoyed the sweet taste of a moment's love 

I have cried, pained and hoped 
But most of all I have lived times 
That others would say are best forgotten 

At least now today 
I am able to say 
That I am proud of what I was 

...A SOLDIER


----------



## Tow Tripod

As a member of E-Coy PPCLI (Ldsh RC) I would like to offer condolences to the families of Cpl Frank Gomez and Cpl Jason Warren.Unfortunately I did not know Cpl Warren.However Cpl Gomez was a valuable member of E-Coy.He was well liked by all and he will be missed. The Canadian Army has lost two fine soldiers. The country of Canada has lost two of her sons.They will be remembered.

VP

Tow Tripod

We Breathe Fire and Death


----------



## bubba

RIP boys


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ

RIP

Cpl.Gomez         

Cpl. Warren       

Heaven now has 2 more of Canada's finest to guard the pearly gates.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

RIP boys you have done your job, you are the noblest of soldiers we will not forget you. My thoughts are with the loved ones of the two soldiers and all the wounded and the regimental family. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## muskrat89

To the fallen - gratitude; to their families and friends - peace; to the wounded - Godspeed


----------



## davidk

The news hit us dozen Black Watch members pretty hard stationed here in Ottawa doing CG for the summer. I offer my most humble feelings of gratitude to the two fine soldiers we have lost.


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP


----------



## HiredGoon10

My thoughts and prayers are with the families. RIP soldiers. 

God Bless.


----------



## Jake

I had a bad feeling about this before the news came on....    R.I.P to the dead, those injured get well soon.


----------



## quinner12

Good Speed and condolences to both families.....Rest in Peace Frankie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hockeycaper

My condolences to the families of the dead and wounded. Stay strong !


----------



## muffin

RIP boys. 
Quick recovery to the injured.
My condolences to the families. 







The Final Inspection

The soldier stood and faced his God, 
Which must always come to pass; 
He hoped his shoes were shining bright, 
Just as brightly as his brass. 


"Step forward now, soldier, 
How shall I deal with you? 
Have you turned the other cheek? 
To my church have you been true?" 
  
The soldier squared his shoulders and said, 
"No, Lord, I guess I ain't; 
Because those of us who carry guns, 
Can't always be a saint. 


I've had to work most Sundays, 
And at times my talk was rough; 
I've had to break your rules my Lord, 
Because the world is awfully tough. 
  
But, I never took a thing 
That wasn't mine to keep; 
Though I worked a lot of overtime, 
When the bills got just too steep. 


And I never passed a cry for help, 
Though at times I shook with fear; 
And sometimes ... God forgive me, 
I've wept unmanly tears. 
  
I know I don't deserve a place 
Among the people here; 
They never wanted me around, 
Except to calm their fears. 


If you've a place for me here, Lord, 
It needn't be so grand; 
I never expected or had too much, 
But if you don't, I'll understand." 
  
There was a silence all around the throne, 
Where the saints often trod; 
As the soldier waited quietly, 
For the judgement of his God. 


"Step forward now, soldier, 
You've borne your burdens well; 
Come walk peacefully on Heaven's streets, 
You've done your time in HELL!" 
~ Author Unknown ~


----------



## reccecrewman

I saw Cpl. Gomez's father on the news talking about his son last night. What class & dignity.  The man was so proud of his son & didn't seem the least bit saddened by his early departure because of his beliefs in the Allmighty.  He knows his son has a place reserved in heaven with fallen warriors of past battles.  He understood fully what his son did, what he was all about and his passion for his job and was proud of that.  I'm sure he has a grieving heart, but his faith is obviously quite strong.  My beret is off to you Mr. Gomez.  

RIP Cpl. Gomez

RIP Cpl. Warren


----------



## 2 Cdo

Didn't know Cpl Warren but did know Frank for over 20 years. A good soldier, quiet and professional, an ex-member of the Canadian Airborne Regiment who will be missed by all who knew him. My condolences go to both families and fast recoveries to those wounded.

RIP Frank  

RIP Cpl Warren


----------



## facemesser

rest in peace


----------



## Gunnar

Requiescat in pace

Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

My condolences to the families of the fallen and wishing for a full and speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## pbi

Two names added to the Roll of Honour.The torch is being passed: nobody should doubt, any longer, whether or not the word ''veteran'' can be honourably applied to Canadian soldiers who serve today.  God bless these two and their families. Strength to the troops pulling the last few days of their tour, and determination to the Royals (and friends) as they prepare to take up the fight.   

Cheers


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

and friends including A Coy 2PPCLI.


----------



## ExSarge

No man truly dies as long as he has friends who remember him. Although I do not have the honour of naming them as my friends, I will remember them.

THEY SHALL GROW NOT OLD AS WE
THAT ARE LEFT GROW OLD;
AGE SHALL NOT WEARY THEM NOR
THE YEARS CONDEMN.
AT THE GOING DOWN OF THE SUN
AND IN THE MORNING,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=c64439d7-295f-41e0-9d82-5a4741c7ccc8

Black Watch 'really shaken' by casualty in Kandahar
Reservists rehearse rites for Montrealer
  
KATHERINE WILTON 
The Gazette 


Monday, July 24, 2006



CREDIT: JOHN KENNEY, THE GAZETTE 
Members of the Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada practise the unloading of a casket from an aircraft in preparation for the return of the body of Cpl. Jason Warren of Montreal. 

Carrying a flag-draped casket on their shoulders, soldiers from the Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) of Canada yesterday practised a solemn ceremony they had hoped they would never have to perform.

They were preparing for the return of the body of Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren, a highly regarded soldier who died Saturday in Afghanistan after his armoured vehicle was attacked by a suicide bomber.

Several young reservists, some in civilian clothes and others sporting the Black Watch's traditional red hackle (regimental feather), carried the casket around the armoury's parade square.

Cpl. Brian Hill said he had been looking forward to hoisting a few pints with Warren.

The gregarious 29-year-old was to return to Montreal in mid-August following his six-month deployment.

Instead, Hill spent yesterday morning talking about how much Warren loved his job and his fellow soldiers.

Whether he was outmuscling an opponent in floor hockey or battling enemies in a war zone, Warren earned the respect of his colleagues.

He also had a fabulous grin.

"He was one of the best around here - he was tough in training. He wanted things to go right and he was always looking out for the younger guys," Hill said at the regiment's headquarters on Bleury St.

"But he didn't like the spotlight - that wasn't Jay."

Hill, 28, said his friend was excited about going to Afghanistan, a mission for which he had volunteered.

He was home Saturday afternoon when he received word of Warren's death.

Warren and Cpl. Francisco Gomez, 44, of the Edmonton-based Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, were killed by insurgents not far from the coalition base in Kandahar.

Eight other Canadian soldiers were wounded when a car packed with explosives rammed their armoured vehicle.

A senior member of the Black Watch regiment was meeting yesterday with Warren's parents, who live in Ontario, to discuss funeral arrangements. Warren also has a brother and a sister who is in the army.

National Defence spokesperson Lisa Brooks said yesterday she didn't know when Warren's body will be brought back to Canada or when his funeral will take place.

Reports from Afghanistan yesterday said the bodies of both soldiers were expected to be returned early tomorrow, after a ramp ceremony at Kandahar airfield's runway strip.

Warren's family did not want to speak with the media yesterday, Brooks said.

Warren, who was single, grew up in Quebec City and had lived in Montreal since 1995.

The full-time reservist joined the Black Watch in 1999 and served with the Royal 22nd Regiment in Bosnia in 2002.

Friends said they knew little about his family.

"He didn't talk about the past - mostly about the present," said Master Cpl. Anouk Beauvais, of the 3rd Field Engineer Regiment in Westmount, who trained with Warren before his departure for Afghanistan. She said Warren's death was a big loss for the Black Watch family and the entire Canadian military.

Earlier in the day, Lt.-Col. Tom MacKay, the commanding officer of the Black Watch, came to the armoury to encourage his troops to "stay strong."

"It is very tough - the guys are really shaken," Beauvais said.

In emails sent to Beauvais's boyfriend and his Black Watch buddies, Warren wrote that life in Afghanistan "wasn't so bad and that he would be coming home soon."

After word of his death spread throughout Montreal's close-knit military community, soldiers from other regiments turned up at the Black Watch armoury Saturday night to commiserate with his stunned colleagues. "We laughed about the good times," Hill said.

At the end of the evening, someone wrote a message to Warren in the guest book located in the men's mess. "Shine on us all Warren, you're a star - shine on us all, we will never forget you."

kwilton@thegazette.canwest.com


----------



## A_Friend_in_MTL

Cpl. Jason Warren was a good friend of mine whom I met in '95.  He was the most honest person I've ever met and we had such good times together.
It is of no surprise that he would make such a sacrifice because he gave so much of himself.  When we'd go out, he was such a gentleman, a man of old school values yet he'd always be up-to-date with the cultural going-ons and trends of the heart of downtown Montreal.  I could just pick up the phone and call and Jay would be there.  The last time we spoke, he was cheering me up about something that had upset me and despite his strength and toughness, he was vulnerable and was able to show his tender side.  I know army guys don't like to show their sensitive sides too much, but Jay didn't care about that - as long as he was doing what he felt was right.  

It's hard to do even the most menial task since his passing without thinking about our inside jokes and precious good times.  There were more to be had... I find comfort in your posts, especially the poems which fit him so well.  I loved him like a brother and will never forget him.

A friend in Montreal


----------



## ricksherry

We are now preparing to give Cpl Jason Warren a major Black Watch send off.  His family will tell us their wishes and we will make it so.  Rest assured that his family has a larger Military family to be there for them.  Cpl Warren was a great guy, a superb soldier who was committed and well liked by all.  He and Cpl Gomez will NOT be forgotten by any of the Black Watch family - serving or retired.

God Bless to all soldiers, where ever they are and remember no matter what Regiment you are or where you are, you are part of a very large, very proud and very caring family....


----------



## Red 6

To the families and friends of Corporal Gomez and Corporal Warren, my thoughts are with you as we remember these two Soldiers who died that others may live in freedom. As an American, I feel humbled when I learn of the courage and fortitude that Canadian Soldiers bring with them in all they do.


----------



## big bad john

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060718%2fafghanistan_ramp_060725&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True

Remains of fallen soldiers begin journey home 
25/07/2006 10:49:14 AM  


Hundreds of Canadian and coalition soldiers in Afghanistan bid a tearful farewell early Tuesday to two fallen comrades killed in a suicide blast near Kandahar.


CTV.ca News Staff 

Canadian Forces and coalition personnel participate in the RAMP ceremony at the coalition base at Kandahar. (Steve Chao / CTV News)  

A lone bagpiper played as the bodies of Cpl. Francisco Gomez, 44, of Edmonton and Cpl. Jason Warren, 29, of Montreal were carried onto a C-130 Hercules aircraft to begin the long journey back to Canada.

Both soldiers were killed Saturday when a suicide bomber detonated a car filled with explosives beside their Bison armoured vehicle as they made their way back to Kandahar.

The attack, which also injured eight soldiers, took place as around 600 Canadian troops were returning from more than two weeks of fighting in the volatile Helmand province, west of Kandahar.

Both soldiers were set to return home next month after their six-month deployments.

CTV's Steve Chao, reporting from Kandahar Airfield, described a "a very sombre mood" at the coalition base.

"Even some of the toughest soldiers were shedding tears saying they will be sorely missed," Chao told Newsnet Tuesday.

"Many are saying these two were excellent soldiers, very much veterans. Both were scheduled to come home in about two weeks and they would have been thinking about their wives and their children."

Chao said the eight wounded soldiers were not "injured too badly."

One has been sent to the military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany, while the seven others "wanted to give a good send off to their comrades" and attended the ramp ceremony, Chao said.

'Gut-wrenching'

"It's not easy, and it doesn't get any easier every time I see one of those coffins," Brig.-Gen. David Fraser, the Canadian commander of coalition forces in southern Afghanistan, told the Canadian Press after the ceremony Tuesday.

"It's gut-wrenching. Every soldier wounded or killed is important to me. They're all special. But when I see Canadians it touches closer to home."

The blast that killed the soldiers was one of two suicide attacks on Saturday.

A second explosion, about 30 metres from the first one, killed up to eight Afghan civilians and injured dozens of others after a man wearing explosives walked into a crowd.

The violence in Afghanistan has intensified and spread in recent days.

Two American soldiers were seriously hurt Monday when they drove past a van packed with explosives that had slowed down in front of them.

Afghan government and police officials are urging Afghan civilians to report strangers or suspicious people to local police in an effort to stop the suicide attacks.

Gomez and Warren were the 18th and 19th Canadian soldiers to be killed in Afghanistan since early 2002.


----------



## Black Watch

I did'nt know that Jay was married...Rest assured, he will be missed...


----------



## Roger

Rest in Peace brothers......


----------



## C/10




----------



## ricksherry

Hello - back again....We love our Military Family - the postings on our Regimental site, the Black Watch are fabulous.  The Black Watch will show the love it has for its family next week, although it always has done so. Jason was a wild and crazy guy and fun to be with but when you get down to being a soldier he was very serious about his work and anyone who knew him knows this to be the truth. We in the Military Family have lost an important someone but he will not be forgotten. We will not forget anyone who has lost their lives for our Country, for their love of their job, for their want to make things just that much better in this world of ours. We in the Military know the heart and deep soulful feelings we have for each other, our Regiments, our country. Canadian soldiers are the best and they prove it continuously.


----------



## bick

I remember when we were in Mortar Pl, 2PPCLI. Frank joined up at a local martial art club. Every Saturday morning, Frank would get up early and go to this program. I would meet him for lunch at the messhall and he would tell me how he got the shit kicked out of him by a bunch of little kids. You see, Frank was a white belt and most of his class were kids under 13 yrs old. He would smile that big smile he had which made his oversized glasses ride up towards his forehead and say, "those kids are fun." 

Frank was a good man. He was happy with his lot in life, driving a carrier. I still think he would hit those ruts on purpose then turn around in his drivers hole and smile at me, both of us covered in mud. 

I will be attending the funeral in Edm. He was my friend. 

JDB


----------



## champ

Hello
I served with Frank for many years with mortar platoon 2ppcli and I thought he was one of the finest people I ever knew. When we were bellyaching and complaining Frank just went about his work quietly. Frank was one of those people who if you lit his pants on fire  wouldn't say boo.He had the dryest sense of humour, often suffering weeks of needling before turning on his tormentor and delivering a devasting quip that would leave you redfaced and embarrassed in front of the platoon. We called it a drive by witism. He was a character, we loved him. When I found out he had been killed it felt like I had been punched in the stomach. Many people who knew him said the same thing they couldn't believe that such a kind stand up guy was gone. I will be there Tuesday to say good bye to our friend.

Champ


----------



## CFwife

My thoughts and prayers are with their families.


----------



## 2 Cdo

champ said:
			
		

> Hello
> I served with Frank for many years with mortar platoon 2ppcli and I thought he was one of the finest people I ever knew. When we were bellyaching and complaining Frank just went about his work quietly. Frank was one of those people who if you lit his pants on fire  wouldn't say boo.He had the dryest sense of humour, often suffering weeks of needling before turning on his tormentor and delivering a devasting quip that would leave you redfaced and embarrassed in front of the platoon. We called it a drive by witism. He was a character, we loved him. When I found out he had been killed it felt like I had been punched in the stomach. Many people who knew him said the same thing they couldn't believe that such a kind stand up guy was gone. I will be there Tuesday to say good bye to our friend.
> 
> Champ



Well said Champ! Frank was indeed one of the nicest guys I had ever met in the military. He will be missed.


----------



## Infantree

RIP soldiers. You've done your duty well 

I cant wait until I'm done high school   :threat:


----------



## big bad john

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2006/08/01/funeral-gomez.html

Edmonton remembers Cpl. Francisco Gomez
Last Updated: Tuesday, August 1, 2006 | 4:30 PM MT 
CBC News 
A private service for Cpl. Francisco Gomez, who died in Afghanistan on July 22, was held Tuesday morning in south Edmonton.

Cpl. Gomez, 44, of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, was killed when a suicide bomber attacked a military convoy returning to Kandahar airfield. Gomez was driving an armoured vehicle.



Cpl. Jason Warren, top, and Cpl. Francisco Gomez were killed on July 22 when a suicide bomber rammed a vehicle packed with explosives into their convoy. 
(Department of National Defence)
Not married and with no children, Gomez was fully dedicated to the military, recalled friend Peter Cochrane after the service.

"He was happy being a corporal. It wasn't that he couldn't have advanced in rank — it's what he liked doing. That is the working rank of the military. He was a soldier's soldier."

The procession to the funeral home included a riderless horse, as Gomez was a member of Lord Strathcona's Horse regiment. A pair of boots were set in the stirrups facing backward, signifying the death of one of their own.

The casket, draped in a Canadian flag, was towed to the funeral by a light armoured vehicle. The pallbearers party marched behind, 11 soldiers wearing military dress uniforms and black berets.

The service for Gomez was held in Hainstock's Funeral Home.

Gomez was a 23-year veteran of the military who had served in Bosnia, Somalia and Cyprus. He was supposed to return from Afghanistan at the end of August, finishing a six-month deployment.

Ceremony to be held in Ottawa

The July attack was the most serious on Canada's soldiers in Afghanistan since their arrival in February 2002.

Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren, 29, of Montreal's Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment) was also killed. Eight other Canadian soldiers were wounded in the attack.

An interment ceremony for both Gomez and Warren will be held later this week at the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.

About 2,300 Canadian soldiers are based in Kandahar.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060731/gomez_funeral_060801/20060801?hub=TopStories

Funeral held in Edmonton for Cpl. Francisco Gomez
Updated Tue. Aug. 1 2006 4:19 PM ET

Canadian Press

EDMONTON -- The plaintive wail of bagpipes on Tuesday signalled the start of the funeral for Cpl. Francisco Gomez, who was killed by a suicide bomber in Afghanistan on July 22.

The pipes were soon drowned out by the rumble of a light-armoured vehicle pulling Gomez's flag-draped casket behind it. The dull green vehicle is similar to the one he was driving the day he died.

In front of the tank, a brown horse led by a member of the Lord Strathcona's Horse - Gomez's unit - carried two shiny black boots facing backward in the stirrups, a sign of a fallen comrade.

The family waited outside the funeral home as the casket was taken inside. Several small children stood next to men and women holding hands as they followed behind the body.

Gomez, 44, was stationed with Edmonton's Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

He was unmarried and had no children.

The armoured vehicle carrying Gomez when he was killed was at the end of a convoy headed back to the Canadian base in Kandahar. The soldiers were returning after two weeks of fighting in volatile Helmand province.

Jason Warren of the Black Watch, the Royal Highland Regiment of Canada based in Montreal, also died in the suicide attack.

Eight other soldiers were injured in the blast, including two based at Canadian Forces Base Shilo, Man., and six from Edmonton.

Before coming to Edmonton, Gomez had served at Shilo.

He'd been stationed in Edmonton for about a year before his last tour of duty. But he was no stranger to military action in foreign, often dangerous countries - he'd also completed tours in Somalia, Bosnia and Cyprus.

The Venezuelan-born Gomez reportedly joined the Armed Forces right out of high school.

His older brother, Richard, also served in the military.

Gomez's family declined to comment outside the funeral home, and they had asked that reporters and photographers stay outside the chapel.

George Gomez, 76, has said his son was killed less than a week before he was to return home to Canada. He added the family accepted the risks the soldier was taking by going to Afghanistan.

The bodies of both Gomez and Warren will be interred at the Beechwood Military Cemetery in Ottawa on Thursday.

They were the 18th and 19th Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan since 2002.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/07/31/warren-afghanistan.html

Reservist son died in worthy cause, parents say
Last Updated Mon, 31 Jul 2006 23:42:38 EDT
CBC News
The parents of the reservist killed in a suicide bombing near Kandahar told CBC Monday their son died for a worthy cause and that they wouldn't stop their daughter, also a soldier, from returning to serve in Afghanistan. 

 Deborah and Gerald Warren believe their son died fighting for a cause he believed in. (CBC) Cpl. Jason Warren 29, of Montreal, and Cpl. Francisco Gomez, 44, of Edmonton died on July 22 when a suicide bomber blew up his vehicle close to their troop carrier near the coalition base in Kandahar.

Gerald and Deborah Warren said they believe their son died fighting for a cause he believed in.

"I asked him, 'Do you feel you're accomplishing anything there? Because for a lot of people here, it seems very hopeless," said Gerald Warren. "And he said, "Yes, and we are accomplishing, It's not easy and it's a long haul, but there are some achievements there.' "

The Warrens said they last talked to their son by satellite phone just two days before the fatal attack.

"I told him, I said 'We've got your back Jason,' and I love you so much and he said 'I love you Mom,' " said Deborah Warren.

Cpl. Warren served with the Black Watch, the Royal Highland Regiment of Canada. It was his second overseas mission, following a deployment in Bosnia in 2002.

Eight others, including one Canadian, were injured in the attack that killed Gomez and Warren.

Coalition soldiers honoured the pair of fallen soldiers in a ceremony at Kandahar Airfield two days after the bombing, with Canadian military officials gathering at CFB Trenton in eastern Ontario last Thursday at a repatriation ceremony.

"Those guys in Afghanistan treated our son with such dignity and we felt such an outpouring of love from them and we know that it's hard for them," said Gerald Warren.

Cpl. Rachel Warren of the Royal Canadian Dragoons of Petawawa, Ont., has already done two tours of duty in Afghanistan as a soldier and plans to return.

"I would never, never try to stop her," said Deborah Warren. "It would be so hard as a mother. I would not want to lose another child, but I would never stand in her way. Just hug her a lot before she leaves.

"Her gut reaction is a soldier's gut reaction: I'd like to go finish what Jason tried to accomplish," added a tearful Gerald Warren. 

The funeral for Cpl. Warren will be held in Montreal on Wednesday.

A private funeral will be held for Cpl. Gomez on Tuesday in Edmonton.

Last week, George Gomez, the soldier's father, said he died for a worthy cause.

"We are not broken up about his death because we know from the philosophy that we have, he is still alive," said Gomez.

Since Canada began its mission in Afghanistan in 2002, 19 soldiers and one diplomat have been killed.


----------



## Lost_Warrior

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060718/afghanistan_funeral_060802/20060802?hub=TopStories



> 1,000 attend funeral of Cpl. Jason Warren
> 
> Updated Wed. Aug. 2 2006 5:47 PM ET
> 
> Canadian Press
> 
> MONTREAL -- A proud but devastated corporal saluted her brother's flag-draped casket Wednesday as a military family said goodbye to Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren.
> 
> With her grandfather, retired brigadier-general DJ Gagnon nearby, Cpl. Rachelle Warren, 26, watched quietly as her eldest brother's body was carried past a Royal Highland Regiment of Canada honour guard from the Black Watch's chapel in downtown Montreal.
> 
> His ceremonial belt and dagger sat atop the casket as a soldier followed, carrying his medals on a black pillow.
> 
> As the procession exited the 75-year-old gothic church, the regiment's band played the bagpipes.
> 
> Debbie Warren clutched a tissue and closed her eyes as traffic stopped and pedestrians respectfully paid tribute to her son from both sides of the busy street.
> 
> On her black jacket was the Silver Cross awarded by Quebec Lt.-Gov. Lise Thibault at the armoury just before the funeral.
> 
> About 1,000 people gathered inside the ornate church to honour Warren, one of two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan on July 22.
> 
> The 29-year-old reservist and Cpl. Francisco Gomez, 44, of Edmonton died when a suicide bomber detonated a car filled with explosives beside the Bison armoured vehicle that Gomez was driving.
> 
> They were at the tail end of a large convoy returning from fighting west of Kandahar.
> 
> A funeral for Gomez was held Tuesday in Edmonton.
> 
> Warren was remembered as a fun-loving, professional and dedicated soldier who wanted to make a difference in the world.
> 
> "You will always remain in our hearts, never to be forgotten,'' Warren's father Gerry said during the funeral, his voice choked with emotion.
> 
> He recalled how Jason's last words to his mother two days before his death were `I love you.'
> 
> Not long before the tragedy, father and son discussed the mission in Afghanistan and agreed that the Canadian presence was making a positive difference.
> 
> Gerry Warren thanked Canadians for letters of support. He singled out soldiers in Kandahar for showing his son such dignity on a tarmac ceremony before his body was flown to Canada.
> 
> Prince Charles, who is colonel-in-chief of the regiment, sent his condolences in a letter that was read to the congregation.
> 
> Military funerals have been rare in Quebec, but Thibault said it's important to celebrate the services of soldiers like Warren.
> 
> He is the first Black Watch soldier killed in active combat since the Second World War; a peacekeeper also died in 1970.
> 
> As a natural-born leader who inspired others, Warren's death has struck a painful blow to his regimental buddies. But it also reinforced their desire to continue his efforts.
> 
> "I'm ready to go and continue his work,'' friend Cpl. Tom Meisner said in an emotional speech that drew ovations.
> 
> "Through his beliefs and actions, Jay is a hero.''
> 
> Fellow officers later agreed, saying they too are inspired to carry on Warren's mission of freedom.
> 
> Cpl. Peter Burcew is heading to Afghanistan next week hoping to help the beleaguered country get rid of the Taliban.
> 
> "Some of us sacrifice our lives to help those people and what we want from the Canadian people (is) support for that,'' he said.
> 
> While it's difficult to lose a friend, Master Cpl. Mathew Snodden said he's got great memories of Warren's intoxicating laugh and his desire to serve.
> 
> "It definitely reinforced our loyalty and especially our passion towards the job and want to go out and do another mission,'' he said.
> 
> Working in psychological operations, Warren used his warm personality to foster attitude changes among Afghan civilians, his mother said earlier this week.
> 
> "He loved the idea of being able to go into places and be able to counter the negative impact of the Taliban.''
> 
> Warren first served in Bosnia in 2002, about three years after he enlisted with the Black Watch. But he wanted more, one of the regiment's chaplains said.
> 
> "It was a passive part of the peacemaking business in the new millennium and he actively wanted to make a difference,'' Capt. Bruce Glencross said after the service, recalling a conversation they had last fall.
> 
> Warren and Gomez were the 18th and 19th Canadian soldiers to be killed in Afghanistan since 2002.
> 
> They will be buried Thursday at the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.




RIP Brother


----------



## geo

Spent the afternoon with the family of Cpl Warren & the Black Watch.

Good troops and good folks.

At the going down of the sun and in the morn
we will remember them!

Chimo!


----------



## ArmyRick

I will say once more, Soldiers, rest in peace. You have given everything this country could ask for and more. You shall remain forever men of Honour and soldiers of Her majesty's Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Black Watch

Jay's service was quite moving...annyways, the family says thanks for your support. Rest in peace Jay!


----------



## big bad john

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060731/afghanistan_soldier_060803/20060803?hub=Canada

Corporal killed in Afghanistan laid to rest
Updated Thu. Aug. 3 2006 9:33 AM ET

Canadian Press

OTTAWA -- As a piper played Amazing Grace, comrades in arms carried Cpl. Francisco Gomez of Edmonton in a flag-draped coffin to burial at the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa. 


Gomez, 44, of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, and Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren, 29, of the Black Watch, the Royal Highland Regiment of Canada, based in Montreal, were killed July 22 in Afghanistan. 


Eight other Canadian Forces personnel were injured when a suicide bomber detonated a car filled with explosives beside the Bison armoured vehicle that Gomez was driving. 


They were on the tail end of a large convoy returning from fighting west of Kandahar. 


Warren was to be buried in a later ceremony. 


The two were the 18th and 19th Canadian soldiers to be killed in Afghanistan since 2002.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2006/08/03/gomez-warren.html

Canadian soldiers laid to rest
Last Updated: Thursday, August 3, 2006 | 2:53 PM ET 
CBC News 
Two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan last month were laid to rest Thursday at the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.

A regimental guard of honour fired three volleys and a bugler played The Last Post at the morning ceremony for Cpl. Francisco Gomez, 44, of Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.



Cpl. Francisco Gomez was buried in Ottawa on Thursday.
(CBC)
Pallbearers presented a Canadian flag to Gomez's mother and his beret and medals to his father.

Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren, 29, of Montreal's Black Watch, also died in the July 22 attack that killed Gomez.

Warren was buried Thursday afternoon in a separate ceremony at the same cemetery.

Gomez was a 23-year veteran of the military who had served in Bosnia, Somalia and Cyprus. He was supposed to return from Afghanistan at the end of August after a six-month deployment.

Warren, who had served in Bosnia in 2002, was also due to return home from a six-month deployment in Afghanistan in August.

The two Canadians were killed near Kandahar when a suicide bomber attacked their armoured vehicle. Eight others were injured in the attack.

Warren and Gomez were the 18th and 19th Canadian soldiers to be killed in combat in Afghanistan since 2002.

Four Canadians soldiers were killed and 10 injured in three separate attacks near Kandahar on Thursday, one of the deadliest days for Canada so far in the military campaign in Afghanistan.

About 2,200 Canadian soldiers are based in Kandahar, with another 100 stationed in other parts of the country.


----------



## ReconWO

Just wanted to say that both Jason and Frank were excellent soldiers. It was a pleasure to serve with them and have them under my command.  Extremely professional and dedicated, I could not ask for better men.

Frank was a quiet professional who never shirked any duties.  He readily and eagerly took his tasks, even his last one with the enthusiasm seldom seen of soldiers his vintage.  He was a definite inspiration to his peers and especially to me. 
  
I escorted Jason home, it was an honour to meet his family and especially his very proud and brave sister, who serves in the Dragoons.

The Black Watch and Black Watch family were exceptional and definitely knew how to honour one of their own, I was proud  to be part of their tribute to Jason. A soldier could never ask for a better send off.  The Regiment did him and his family proud. Well done to you all.

Rest in Peace Brothers
I will never forget


----------

